# SCAM? - Who owns these dragons?........



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I recognise the picture of the 2 beardies mating and in talking to this seller they will accept payment via paypal and their courier but wont give home details or even courier name out so i suspect a scam and they may have used someone elses pics.

Ad site is keeping an eye on it as suspicious but aparently it isnt enough to take the ad down and if pictures owner contacts them all they can do is remove the pics WTF?!?! :bash:


BLOOD RED BEARDED DRAGONS +MORE 4 SALE at Pets Classifieds


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

if they accept payment via paypal you will be covered as long as they post through a defra registered courier which they a bound by in the eyes of the law should all be good
paul


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

egg80 said:


> if they accept payment via paypal you will be covered as long as they post through a defra registered courier which they a bound by in the eyes of the law should all be good
> paul


the point the OP is making (i'm guessing) is that they think the pictures are stolen so there's a good chance it's a scam and there are no dragons for sale.
You can pay by Paypal but if it's a scam there'll be no money in the account to refund; and being 'bound in the eyes of the law' to use a DEFRA courier doesn't mean DEFRA registered couriers will get used.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ask for more pics.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Ask them to take more pics with the date/time function turned on on their camera, so you can see their exact size/condition at this moment in time.

Sounds really dodgy, if they refuse to give out courier details etc.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

could be wrong but there is alot of vague details about other dragons


----------



## siansreptiles (Mar 8, 2010)

*I am the owner of this ad*

Hi im sian coleman and i want to know WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE 
Have i scammed you have i? get some screenies to prove this then. and ill also take screenies of my paypal account to prove i havent scammed No1. 

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


yes when you email me please please please ask for more pics i wanna make a fool of this kid now. when the hell did i say u can have my details????????? and the courier details??????? MY paypal account is verfired and setup to my address and my debit card. so as soon as someone pay's me via paypal and click on details of transation they get all my details anyway so please just grow up stop thinking your a Anti scammer and youll know i ant no scammer. any way for the rest of you please email me some gawjus blood red beardies and many more adults £100 babies £50. have a great uk courier. and soem gawjus tame playfull beardies awaiting some nice welcome homes! email me [email protected] .... im glad pets classifieds said that make to you makes you look more like a childish fool !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

siansreptiles said:


> Hi im sian coleman and i want to know WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE
> Have i scammed you have i? get some screenies to prove this then. and ill also take screenies of my paypal account to prove i havent scammed No1.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
> ...


What courier is it? :whistling2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Firstly i did not say you were a scammer i was merely asking if you could be - see the question mark next to the word.

Give me permission and i will happily post all emails that were sent beetween us for the other members to see.

I asked for more pics and you only sent 1 that was already used on the advert immediately telling me you use paypal and courier.

I then asked for your area for collection with cash and was told as you work lots you ONLY DO COURIERING no collections.

I asked which courier you use and you told me it was very cheap £15 same day and someone you know works there but did not give any other details.

I then replied telling you that i would not send money to somebody i do not know and have never spoken to before for a dragon, especially someone who will not tell me there where abouts or even which courier they would be using and then sit back hoping a beardie will arrive.

I posted on here to see if anyone else would also be wary too and as i recognise seeing 1 of your pictures (was sure it was on a website/the forum) and the reptile people i speak to are on here i also asked if anyone else recognised the picture.

Please do say if any of the above is untrue.

As i said i did not call you a scammer i just asked other peoples opinions given how secretive you had been - if i asked you for cash right now wouldn't you too ask questions before happily giving it up?


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> What courier is it? :whistling2:


 
lol!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm going to tell all my friends and even people i don't like, that you're a scammer and you touch bearded dragons in rude places because of....



siansreptiles said:


> Hi im sian coleman and i want to know WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE
> Have i scammed you have i? get some screenies to prove this then. and ill also take screenies of my paypal account to prove i havent scammed No1.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
> ...


that!!!

f&*king 'gawjus' my arse. They may very well be gorgeous but if you can't spell it just say stunning for frigs sake.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> the point the OP is making (i'm guessing) is that they think the pictures are stolen so there's a good chance it's a scam and there are no dragons for sale.
> You can pay by Paypal but if it's a scam there'll be no money in the account to refund; and being 'bound in the eyes of the law' to use a DEFRA courier doesn't mean DEFRA registered couriers will get used.


This was exactly what i was wary of, paypal cannot refund if there is no money in the account - look how many people have been caught out on here lately.

Paypal only - fair enough - why not give more pictures/address or even rough area of UK your based in?
Courier only - fair enough - why not give company name/friends name/any explanation at all?

I use Samthevanman (after having spoken to alot of Defra reg couriers none who charge only £15) and would happily give out his details to a customer - infact i make mine contact him and pay him themselves lol

I had good reason to be wary and did not say they were scammers just asked if i was right to be wary..............Glad i was now :bash:


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

from my personal experience... DO NOT BUY DRAGONS UNLESS YOU SEE THEM IN PERSON.

i ordered x 2 from pics i have to be delivered by courier. when they arrived they did not look like the pics i recd, not good. and not happy. 

please please please see the dragons in person guys


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

shouldn't that be 'unless you see them in dragon'? :whistling2:


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

:2thumb: lol meko


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha :2thumb:


----------



## beanie123 (Jan 29, 2010)

pmsl :notworthy:


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

The pictures do look familiar, esp the mating one???

Agreed, do not buy unless seen by yourself.. see them feeding and general actions, ie active & alert, check for nipped toes n tails that sort of stuff


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Gemstone, I have pm'd you xx


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> What courier is it? :whistling2:












Stay well clear... :whistling2: : victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

hickman2342 said:


> The pictures do look familiar, esp the mating one???
> 
> Agreed, do not buy unless seen by yourself.. see them feeding and general actions, ie active & alert, check for nipped toes n tails that sort of stuff


I know!!

I just can't remember for the life of me if i have seen it on here, on a website like F&I for eg or a forum members but i know i have seen that picture somewhere and it wasn't on a free ad.

Kerrie got PM thanks, i wasn't digging i was genuinely enquiring but wanted to see the beardie and pay cash on collection so i knew what i was getting lol - anti scam squad :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pictures are stolen from A1 Reptiles

Bearded Dragons For Sale - A-1 Reptiles.net Bearded Dragon Breeders


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Pictures are stolen from A1 Reptiles
> 
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - A-1 Reptiles.net Bearded Dragon Breeders



hahahaha well spotted!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

PWNED!! :no1::lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

siansreptiles said:


> have a great uk courier


Well one would hope it was a UK courier, if you are in Bexhill, Kent:whistling2:

Well done detective Athravan: victory:


----------



## gav15 (Jan 9, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Pictures are stolen from A1 Reptiles
> 
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - A-1 Reptiles.net Bearded Dragon Breeders


haha, sian has just left the building wned8:


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

Bexhill is in east sussex lol not kent i know this i have family that live in bexhill on sea


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oh, i thought it might be somewhere in africa? :whistling2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

karen3536 said:


> Bexhill is in east sussex lol not kent i know this i have family that live in bexhill on sea


I was just quoting what it says in their classified ad: victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Pictures are stolen from A1 Reptiles
> 
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - A-1 Reptiles.net Bearded Dragon Breeders


There it is 1 of the websites i frequent :notworthy:
What a shame when a scam is reported to free-ads they say it isnt enough to take it down and when i tell them i will let them know if i recall where ive seen that pics and the picture owners contacts them they will simply "take that picture off the ad"

:gasp:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah well, safe to say Sian won't get any customers from RFUK :no1:

You were totally right to be cautious.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I have sent the A1 reptiles link to the guy who deals with scams on that site begging him to take the whole ad off not just te pictures and also sent a link to A1 reptiles themselves to the ad so they can complain also.


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

go go go detective squad.

good work guys
:notworthy:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It's a bit odd how she came on here to try and defend herself. How did she find this website and the thread so quickly?!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> It's a bit odd how she came on here to try and defend herself. How did she find this website and the thread so quickly?!


hmmmmmm


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> It's a bit odd how she came on here to try and defend herself. How did she find this website and the thread so quickly?!


I was wondering that myself.

And they haven't been back to make excuses, like they 'borrowed' the pics cos their camera was broken or something...


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I want to say something....but I darent...im having too much LOLs

OP knows what im on about


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

awwww please share!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Give us a clue....?

Damn, I'm so nosy.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> awwww please share!!


have pm'd ya


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Give us a clue....?
> 
> Damn, I'm so nosy.


pm'd you too xx


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I was wondering that myself.
> 
> And they haven't been back to make excuses, like they 'borrowed' the pics cos their camera was broken or something...


HAHAHAHA not on here anyway  Aye Kerrie :2thumb:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

oh soooo busted!!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

sooooo funny!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

It really is!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Stop or i might pee myself!!! :gasp:


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

ok been following this from the outset now... please can someone emlighten me? who is the joke on? i'm confuzzled lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Another member was 'interested' in her beardies so asked some extra questions, sure enough her camera was broke so she borrowed her friends pictures but will borrow her friends camera instead to take *caugh find* some new pics for her later on.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like the ad has been removed now, so hope no one got scammed.


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

just read back through the topic how did she find the topic and the add has now been removed. well spotted gemston dragons 
paul


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i didnt get a reply to my email :devil:

the advert was on twice, have they both been removed?


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Shame on you all!

Someone has the gall to setup a scam and come on here to defend themselves and all people are doing is criticising them.

Give them a break!

My god you lot are hilarous lol. I have laughed so so much. GOOD SPOTTING!

I had geniune tears laughing at the pitiful attempt this scammer tried.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it did miss out the important sales points though.

eg
loverley dragons for adoption,
current on all shots,
will ship,
western union accepted

etc

etc

:whistling2:


----------



## Phil_n (Feb 12, 2010)

so does that mean the scammer is a member on this forum, saw the topic, and decided to create a bogus account to try and defend? how else did they find the topic to try and defend themselves?

Dont know if mods can but admin should be able to check the ip address that sian was logged on from and see if it matches another members name?


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Phil_n said:


> so does that mean the scammer is a member on this forum, saw the topic, and decided to create a bogus account to try and defend? how else did they find the topic to try and defend themselves?
> 
> Dont know if mods can but admin should be able to check the ip address that sian was logged on from and see if it matches another members name?


 
That is inspired. Check IP and boot em


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

genius : victory:


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

ha ha ...bye bye scammer lol


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

pmsl i REALLY LOL'D at this thread nice spotting guys llol:2thumb:
ahah mr.scammer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I really wondered about it being a multiple account. They did seem to find this pretty quick.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Seeing all this has confirmed my belief that if we had enough forum members organised in one place, we could take overr the world!!! 
Muah Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!
lol
xx


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

it's threads like this that restore my faith in the RFUK community  although there are a fair few :censor:s on here, the majority are still amazingly witty herp keepers out to do good deeds.

i'm having a great day for funny mental images. you all seem to be in zorro outifts, riding on the backs of giant mutant beardies... the vigilante RFUKers strike again. Brain (from Pink and the Brain) is also saying the 'try to take over the world' thing in the back of my head

this is what i get for drinking coffee right before bed time:whip:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol this thread has made my day  I had a look earlier at the first posts and the ad and wondered myself just by the fact she was talking about... what was it... "Having lots and lots" of blood red beardies? or something along those lines?
Like she had an endless supply


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

i think this is defo thread of the week.

and the scammer = wned8:


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Looks like the ad has been removed now, so hope no one got scammed.


 

*BANG!* and the dirt is gone :lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

no fair...Sian has stopped emailing me....looks like I wont get my dragons....heartbroken :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> no fair...Sian has stopped emailing me....looks like I wont get my dragons....heartbroken :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


PMFSL :cheers:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> PMFSL :cheers:



have to find some more scammers for me to have some fun with now...hehehe


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

One day there will be a film and it will include those giant mutant beardies. They will be the ones he tried to sell trying to get there revenge 

Well done guys cant believe he tried to defend his self!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> have to find some more scammers for me to have some fun with now...hehehe


Are ya gonna take the baby she sent you pics of then ?????????? :lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

ooohhh..ive got a huge list of ones to choose from!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> ooohhh..ive got a huge list of ones to choose from!


Whoever these ones belong too their well pretty :2thumb:


----------



## kieran101 (May 31, 2009)

Loviin this thread guys


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I will post up some pictures incase anyone here wants a very cheap, very colourfull, quite possibly very rare invisible beardie :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone recognise those pics outa curiosity?


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

lol the top pic looks like one of mine when i take a pic when they sat under the red heat lamp - didnt realise i had a blood red beardy :gasp:

excellent thread tho - made my day. sians defence was bad!!!








see what i mean lol


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

oh the emails are ace...trust me...she wont talk to me now...gave me her address as a B and B in Rochester (moved recently)


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Anyone recognise those pics outa curiosity?


The top one looks almost like a dodgy photoshop job :lol2:

As for the others:









http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/redhetpastel7.jpg









http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/crop9.gif









http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/crop8.gif









http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/crop7.gif

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

I messaged her too about these...

My experience was pretty similar...

Her camera was broken so she couldn't send pics, 
I asked her if she had a phone number to discuss things and the response i got was 'i dont have any access to a working telephone'

HTF does someone in the year 2010 NOT have a phone??? 

Needless to say... I never did place an order for one of these imaginary dragons


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Bakerton said:


> I messaged her too about these...
> 
> My experience was pretty similar...
> 
> ...


I breed extremely rare invisible dragons too if you are still looking for some?

It is a new morph i started myself infact!!!

Andy - it does make you wonder when someone unknown pops up on classified (not even a forum) and suddenly has lots of very pretty beardies at dirt cheap prices out of nowhere!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

never knew b&b`s rented rooms to people with hundreds of pet reptiles.

:whistling2:


----------



## bornared (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to know how they found the thread so fast ? :devil:
original post was at 8am, and "sian" had found it by 12pm 
joined today, only one post . . . . . 
got another account perhaps ? a "friend" on rfuk ? 
seems a bit odd really :whistling2:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

bornared said:


> i want to know how they found the thread so fast ? :devil:
> original post was at 8am, and "sian" had found it by 12pm
> joined today, only one post . . . . .
> got another account perhaps ? a "friend" on rfuk ?
> seems a bit odd really :whistling2:


It is a bit odd - I've had a look and can't find any matches to any other RFUK members though. All I can suggest is vigilance - if similar ads start appearing on the classifieds here, report them : victory:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> The top one looks almost like a dodgy photoshop job :lol2:
> 
> As for the others:
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

how stupid can people be....this person is friends with A1 Reptiles, has no phone, has to borrow cameras, can only do paypal (can use cash) uses her own courier, lived in Bexhill, Kentlol2 now lives in a b and in Rochester, works 7 days a week hardly ever at home, so you cant personally view the dragons...and she says she isnt a scam!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> never knew b&b`s rented rooms to people with hundreds of pet reptiles.
> 
> :whistling2:


woman i spoke to found it all rather amusing!


----------



## tazman1980 (Oct 21, 2009)

this sounds all too familiar i had a lady stating she was from windsor and i could not collect the dragons again (blood red) and would only accept paypal
after alot of carefull looking on google i took the image name and googled it and to my suprise i found the same dragons but they were owned by someone in america :lol2:
she was or is a registerd user on rfuk deffo scam and i reported her to admins on here
not sure if its the same or not tho


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I breed extremely rare invisible dragons too if you are still looking for some?
> 
> It is a new morph i started myself infact!!!
> 
> Andy - it does make you wonder when someone unknown pops up on classified (not even a forum) and suddenly has lots of very pretty beardies at dirt cheap prices out of nowhere!



I'll take 2.... I've got an invisible viv for them to go in too.....!!! :lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Girlie said:


> I'll take 2.... I've got an invisible viv for them to go in too.....!!! :lol2:


As your my first customer i will let you have your free (expect them royal mail 1st class recorded in padded envelope anyday) but to anyone else their at the bargain price of £6000 each :whistling2:
- please tell everyone how great they are :lol2:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> As your my first customer i will let you have your free (expect them royal mail 1st class recorded in padded envelope anyday) but to anyone else their at the bargain price of £6000 each :whistling2:
> - please tell everyone how great they are :lol2:


:notworthy::notworthy::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are pictures as promised of my extremely rare invisible dragons......










Arent they just stunning, out of this world, UNBELIEVABLE!!! :lol2:


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Here are pictures as promised of my extremely rare invisible dragons......
> 
> image
> 
> Arent they just stunning, out of this world, UNBELIEVABLE!!! :lol2:


pmsl ahah


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Arent they just stunning, out of this world, UNBELIEVABLE!!! :lol2:


Oh I wish I knew about these afew weeks ago, before I went out a bought my bog standard visible dragon from a boring pet shop. They didnt even take paypal, had to pay cash


----------



## samtia (Oct 24, 2008)

*invisable*

pmsl 

can i have one too please £6000 sounds just too cheap

:lol2:


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

they are amazing...how did you produce that morph...i will take 3 please. send you paypal straightaway..

:lol2:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Here are pictures as promised of my extremely rare invisible dragons......
> 
> image
> 
> Arent they just stunning, out of this world, UNBELIEVABLE!!! :lol2:


OMG!! Can't wait to get them now!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Girlie they no come with a hand tho lol

i am not telling how i produced such a morph or they wont be rare and ultra expensive anymore but if you want more than 1 i can do a special price of £8000 each :2thumb:

Their sent royal mail first class recorded in a padded envelope just watch they dont bite as you open it!!!


----------



## samtia (Oct 24, 2008)

*me first*

i even got the transport sorted 5 quid up and down the country 
:lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

can I collect mine? you do still live in the Travelodge dont ya?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

nope sorry kerrie i moved to a caravan (without phone) parked in the carpark of the pub next door - and i am FAR too busy watching jeremy kyle for you to collect so i only courier :whistling2:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Oh I wish I knew about these afew weeks ago, before I went out a bought my bog standard visible dragon from a boring pet shop. They didnt even take paypal, had to pay cash


 
this thread is tooo funny... i want it to be a sticky so when i need a good laugh i can find it easier!


----------



## jaxxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Here are pictures as promised of my extremely rare invisible dragons......
> 
> image
> 
> Arent they just stunning, out of this world, UNBELIEVABLE!!! :lol2:


:flrt:so adorable!!!! can i have 4 please? i'll pay an extra tenner to have next day delivery without the posty squashing the envelope....if i throw in an extra £2 will you put a fragile sticker on it and a few crickets to see em through the night, please?


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

had to post on this 1 lol

1 more scammer down and more and more to go

some1 posted about RFUK members taking over the world

you lot should start a RFUK army (im a bit/ a lot sad lol)

anyway funny stuff, well done with this one
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

hahaha... brilliant Jo, well done on the detective work everyone.
I am quite tempted by your new morph Jo.... just need to make some more room. lol

In the middle of winding up a possible scammer too, siberian husky pups.... just because I was bored and want to see how long before they ask for payment via Western Union or something...... lol


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

it defo must be a member on here but what they mite have done found it on there normal account and then used a different internet connection i.e gone to local library then made a fake user account. these sorts of people brings down trust of people who want to buy stuff.


_*Gemstone Dragons*_ the new scam-squad!!! lol all i can say is well done


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> nope sorry kerrie i moved to a caravan (without phone) parked in the carpark of the pub next door - and i am FAR too busy watching jeremy kyle for you to collect so i only courier :whistling2:


ah drat....if I stand in the field next to it, would you choose a nice health invisible beardie for me, and boot it over to me from your sofa/deck chair/cardboard box

(pay ya an extra fiver for courier)

thankies


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I really am wetting myself here :lol2:

Jaxxy you will easily get 4 in a foot squared viv - their the new minature/dwarf line i started from my old one :2thumb:

They only seem to need water and no food too, i never seem to find fecal matter - BONUS!! 

I don't have fragile stickers just the usual scammer ones that say "please use me as a football!" will they do or should i write your custom message on with 1 of the big fat chunky smelly marker pens i have round here somewhere??? :whistling2:

Sziren - if you get a new husky pup can i cross breed it into my invisible morph's to try any produce furry ones please???? I can smell the cash now! :mf_dribble:

Kerrie no probs, set fire to a local car or something when you get here so i know and i will boot it in that rough direction :no1:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

excellent.


(can you make kebabs out of invisible dragons)


How do you want paying? western union?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I think this new type of dragon is a cross between a chameleon and a normal dragon, just a very bright dragon that can adapt to their surroundings making them seem invisable. How did you ever get them to mate? did you put on some Barry White, and romantic lighting?


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

ooooh...I like that idea...what about if you crossed a goldfish with a beardie??? water dragon​:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Think of the possibilities......... 

iguana x frilled dragon = frilled iguana


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Beardie x Human = Beardie Man

(is this now off topic???)):lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Kerriebaby said:


> Beardie x Human = Beardie Man
> 
> (is this now off topic???)):lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


I would think we are quite off topic now, but just so you know, some one has tried the above cross........ but with a bearded dragon and a woman, to produce a bearded woman. Im sure anyone from guildford will know of her


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Well i must say after you lot got me in trouble for laughing at work, :2thumb: touche for spotting the scammer, it is baffling how she found the thread tho hmmmmmmm.
However im not one for being nasty but sian deserves to fall down the stairs, and god willing every rep or pet that ever comes in contact with her should bite the nasty bi**h.

Ps not her name in lower case as she is not important lol


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Just letting you know Gemstone Dragons, that I recieved my invisible beardies this morning! yay!! Lovely markings on them!!! :flrt:


----------



## jaxxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I really am wetting myself here :lol2:
> 
> Jaxxy you will easily get 4 in a foot squared viv - their the new minature/dwarf line i started from my old one :2thumb:
> 
> ...



:lol2: excellent cos i wouldn't want to have to buy a bigger viv after i have given you all my cash! 
Marker pens are fine...only if you have cherry smell tho....:lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

jaxxy said:


> :lol2: excellent cos i wouldn't want to have to buy a bigger viv after i have given you all my cash!
> Marker pens are fine...only if you have cherry smell tho....:lol2:


Oh good idea coz if you had any cash left i would up the price :whistling2:

I will have a sniff later and get back to you when i can remember how to type again :lol2:


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> I would think we are quite off topic now, but just so you know, some one has tried the above cross........ but with a bearded dragon and a woman, to produce a bearded woman. Im sure anyone from guildford will know of her


lol its true ive seen it ,i think we should kidnap her and start breeding from her, how much do you think offspring bearded womans would be worth , thinkin 10k + or anyone got a little more cash for collectors qaulity only get 1-2 in a clutch tho, weston union payment only please! :lol2:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Well my scammer isn't speaking to me any more.... she asked for £150 for delivery. She stated Dundee in the ad, but now says she's in Bristol... so sent her a not so nice reply....heehee

So I am sorry Jo, doesn't look like I am getting Shelly and Cindy the husky pups, also known as Dela and something else.. cannae mind now.... still, will be funny to see if she does reply again..... kinda made my day! lol


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

jamie and janie said:


> lol its true ive seen it ,i think we should kidnap her and start breeding from her, how much do you think offspring bearded womans would be worth , thinkin 10k + or anyone got a little more cash for collectors qaulity only get 1-2 in a clutch tho, weston union payment only please! :lol2:


Can I wire you the money from my cayman islands offshore account?


----------



## jaxxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Oh good idea coz if you had any cash left i would up the price :whistling2:
> 
> I will have a sniff later and get back to you when i can remember how to type again :lol2:


I'll accept strawberry at a push!!!:whistling2:
ok i have a spare £1000 now so who wants to scam me?


----------



## welshlad2925 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I recognise the picture of the 2 beardies mating and in talking to this seller they will accept payment via paypal and their courier but wont give home details or even courier name out so i suspect a scam and they may have used someone elses pics.
> 
> Ad site is keeping an eye on it as suspicious but aparently it isnt enough to take the ad down and if pictures owner contacts them all they can do is remove the pics WTF?!?! :bash:
> 
> ...


 
HI there just to let you now this is 100% a scarm i now it as she had me with it i did not now about this thread untill today but its 2 late now


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

unlucky


----------



## welshlad2925 (Mar 15, 2010)

i now im realy ticked off lol just hope paypal sort it out but i dont think they will you are never fully protected even if they say you are or well cant be helped lol


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

oh god no...sorry Welshlad x


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry welshlad :whip: some people need to be strung up!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

welshlad2925 said:


> HI there just to let you now this is 100% a scarm i now it as she had me with it i did not now about this thread untill today but its 2 late now


complain to pets classifieds and inform them that you've been scammed, after further investigation you've found that the ad was reported to them as a scam yet they chose to do nothing about it and you're holding them responsible.


----------



## Phil_n (Feb 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> complain to pets classifieds and inform them that you've been scammed, after further investigation you've found that the ad was reported to them as a scam yet they chose to do nothing about it and you're holding them responsible.



^^^ Exactly that. You can point blame to them as they were informed it was a scam and did nothing about it.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Disregard the following lol......missed the earlier post

So have Admin looked at who this scammer is by checking the ip of Siansrepriles and checking what other users have posted from that address? Its pretty simple to do: victory:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

My OH is going mental:bash: Thanks to you guys I just spat Pepsi all over the keyboard and monitor......... Fantastic thread :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

this thred made me pmsl well done guys

as for them being a member and wanting to post from a different ip addy if they are using a router then all they have to do is unplug everything leave it for 10 mins plug it all back in and BOOM new ip addy


----------



## Reptile_guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Amazing Thread, still all fairly new to RFUK but its wicked to know that everyone is keeping theyre eye out for each other and that can make a laugh out of some of the scammers attempts. 
Wicked Thread.... Curiouse though... any invisible morphs left?? wld go well with my invisible komodo dragon..


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Reptile_guy said:


> Amazing Thread, still all fairly new to RFUK but its wicked to know that everyone is keeping theyre eye out for each other and that can make a laugh out of some of the scammers attempts.
> Wicked Thread.... Curiouse though... any invisible morphs left?? wld go well with my invisible komodo dragon..


:lol2: yeah i have millions - they breed at a day old and spawn like frogs!!


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

can I have some of your invisible dragons??? I have invisible cash which I can send in a plain brown envelope


----------



## welshlad2925 (Mar 15, 2010)

HI there

Yea i did i told them that they are to at fault as they got told about this last year and did nothing about it and the reply that i got was they have taken it off the site as a meber of this group repoted her as haveing sumone eles pic 

I got her ip addy and all my emails and have taken them to the police so lets just hope sumthing can be done to stop this thing (person) from doing it to sumone eles 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Nixehface (Sep 30, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> I would think we are quite off topic now, but just so you know, some one has tried the above cross........ but with a bearded dragon and a woman, to produce a bearded woman. Im sure anyone from guildford will know of her


 
LMAO!!!!

Oh the bearded lady of Guildford... She's a ledge


----------



## welshlad2925 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi 
Just A Quick Update to let you all now paypal give me full refund so she did not win in the end so all that effort she put in to scam peopel was a waste off time:lol2:

Cheers
Ian:2thumb:


----------

